# Straw



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

hiw do u certify your straw weed free for ohio? Any help would be much appreciated thanks!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Many states you have your field(s) inspected/certified prior to mowing/combining.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have heard of guys doing this. I believe they did it through the fsa


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Thks all. Will look in to.


----------



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

We do it and all I'm going to say is don't even bother with it. It costs more than it's worth. I could give you contact information of the people that we work with if you want. It might seem easy at first but there's a lot of paper work and if that straw leaves the state there has to be papers sent to that state even if it's not being sold as certified. My 2 cents is the premium price is not worth all the extra work.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Pm the info please. I know paper work sucks but we are getting to the point i think its a must with it. Thks!!!


----------

